# Ruhiger mechanischer Yeti



## Aribef (29. August 2007)

Also in der Buffed DB hab ich gesehen das man das Rezept nach diversem hin und her, eigentlich ohne großen aufwand, bekommen kann...

aber in den kommentaren stand jetzt nun das man den Yeti nur einmal für sich herstellen kann... aber warum? soweit ich sehen kann steht da nirgens einzigartig oder sowas...

hat da vielleicht jemand nen plan (ahnung) von?

würd den gern herstellen können und auch gern anderen spielern verkaufen... dürfte ja ganz gut gold bringen...

gruß Aribef


----------



## Pomela (29. August 2007)

Herstellen? Besitzen darfste nur einen...

Aber eine Problemlösung steht doch dabei... verkauf deinen Yeti beim Händler, bau einen neuen und verkaufe/verschenke diesen. Danach kaufste deinen Yeti vom Händler zurück. Nur halt ohne Disconnect und Ausloggen darfste auch net...


----------



## Maternus (18. September 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> Herstellen? Besitzen darfste nur einen...
> 
> Aber eine Problemlösung steht doch dabei... verkauf deinen Yeti beim Händler, bau einen neuen und verkaufe/verschenke diesen. Danach kaufste deinen Yeti vom Händler zurück. Nur halt ohne Disconnect und Ausloggen darfste auch net...



Das stimmt so nicht. Man kann nur einen *benutzen* bzw an sich binden. Wer die Mats hat, kann sich auch die ganze Bank mit nicht gebundenen Yetis zupflastern. Mein Händlerchar hat zB ständig 4-5 auf Lager.


----------



## Thorgun (1. Oktober 2007)

Wo bekommt man jetzt nochmal das Rezept ?!


----------



## Aribef (3. Oktober 2007)

Oh ich hab meinen Thread wieder entdeckt^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ok mittlerweile kann ich den Yeti und habe auch schon viele gebaut und verkauft (ca.25g pro Stk ^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Quest 'Sind wir entlich da, Yeti' (oder so ähnlich) in Winterquell hats aber echt in sich... Ich habe Stundenlang das Zweite der zwei benötigten makellosen Yetihörner gefarmt, bis ich dann nen GM geticketet hab... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Er meinte, er kennt die Q persönlich und ist auch fast verrückt geworden - riet mir doch erstmal aufzuhören und später nochmal wieder zu kommen... Einmal Warte, wieder zu den Yetis -> erster Yeti hats sofort gedropt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, die Goblin-Braut mit der Q hat mir dann auch gleich nen mechanischen Yeti mit 3 Aufladungen als Belohnung gegeben und als ich die Aufladungen durch hatte und sie erneut angesprochen hab, bekam ich das Rezept in mein Menü geschrieben - nicht als Item oder so - 

Naja... Mittlerweile hab ich den Yeti wieder vergessen und frage mich ob ich mich mal an den Plan der lebensechten mech. Kröte machen soll ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja frohes Schaffen noch, Gruß Ari


----------



## Vatenkeist (31. Oktober 2007)

hab damals nur aus zufall nochmal mit der person geredet und mir n yeti gebaut, für 20-25g gehen die weg allerdings fragen sich wohl mansche warum es so teuer ist und ich wurde im handelschat mit spott und hähme belegt ^^


----------



## Grimmrog (31. Oktober 2007)

Tja lass sie doch Spotten
viele finden Ihn ja dnan doch toll, wenn man Ihn auspackt, einfach mal auspacken das teil und in der Stadt damit rumlaufen, viele Leute fragen dann doch schon, woher man den hat^^
außerdem süß wie der mit seinen Zehen ne Laola wackelt

und was zum lachen: ich hatte noch nen ungebundenen auf der Bank, hab ihn meiner Freundin gegeben, und die hat Ihn dann benutzt und Vorgestern ausversehen verkauft, nun musse sich mit nem mechanischen Eichörnchen begnügen, weil ich die mats nicht mehr da hab für nen 2.^^ selber Schuld wenn man schusselig ist.


----------



## Aribef (6. November 2007)

Joa.. die Mats habens in sich... die 12 Thoriumbarren sind schon krass, da ich selber kein Berbau kann ^^ Dann muss der Kunde eben blechen, aber was mich persönlich am meisten nervt, ist die Elementarerde für die Echtsilberumwandler... im AH selten... leute die nicht wissen was das wert ist stellens dann mal so für paar Silber rein 3, 2, 1 - meins... die anderen verlangen gut kohle... 

hab mal selbst versucht was zu farmen... oO kannste ja wohl voll knicken... aber wer einen Tipp hat oder so wo man das Zeug gut abgreifen kann... BITTE SAGEN! wär nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Ari


----------



## Grimmrog (6. November 2007)

Welches Zeug? also elementarerde kann man recht gut in silithus bei dne wüstenrumplern farmen 
btw es dropt da auch noch gut essenz der Erde und mit glück Erdenkern (bei uns ist der ca 10g im AH wert)
auf lvl 70 kann man die recht schnell farmen, und man hta auch echt ruhe, weil keine Sau da mehr farmt.

wenn man vom lvl her niedrig ist, kann man sie frühestens bei den Elementaren des Kreises der inneren bindung im Arathi farmen und auch hier btw im arathi gibts alle 4 elementarklassen udn auch alle 4 elementarfeuer/erde/wasser/luft  (alle lvl 38/39)
hab mir damals da mein mount zusammen gefarmt, da die damals auich schon 1-1g50 wert waren.


----------



## Aribef (6. November 2007)

Ok silithus hab ich nicht versucht... ich war Desolace aber das war nicht der rede wert, die waren immer leer die blöden dinger xD

Das mit dem Erdenkern hört sich interessant an... ich werds mal probieren

Dank dir =)

Gruß Ari


----------



## Grimmrog (6. November 2007)

Ja ok aber nicht zu viel erwarten, der Erdenkern dropt recht bescheiden, ca 6% war gestern mit nem Kumpel welche für seinen Schmeideskill farmen haben aber nach ca 40 mobs aufgehört, weil kein einziger gedropt ist -.-


----------



## Aribef (6. November 2007)

Naja, sofern die Mobs eine nicht zu bescheidene spawnrate haben und man nicht allzuviel latschen muss würd das wohl kein problem sein... weist du denn wie lange ihr für die 40 mobs gebraucht habt?

Denn ich nehm mir schonmal so 4std zum farmen frei xD


----------



## Grimmrog (6. November 2007)

Gehen fix die Mobs wenn man 70 ist, und spawnen sollten sie auch schnell genug, sind ja massig mobs da.
Ansonsten geh halt einfach nebenher die windelementare farmen, die droppen evtl mit 6% odem des windes, der ist auch einiges Wert


----------

